# Ethan Takacs



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Help and show your support for Ethan Takacs!

For any of you who don't know. A fellow officers son has beat the odds and is almost 2 years old! Little Ethan suffers from Spinal Muscular Atrophy (SMA) type 1. Please pass this flyer out to any and EVERYONE you can. Your support and your knowledge of this debilitating disease will help Ethan beat even more odds!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Kate send me the flyer and I will put it up.

http://www.our-sma-angels.com/ethan


----------

